# I think i need a new "tool" for the farm



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Wish i could get this in a 308 but they won't sell my one in Canada.

http://tracking-point.com/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/nighteagle-web.png?itok=AaGBc4Bg

$8000

The 308 version

http://tracking-point.com/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/tra-new-prod1.png?itok=wpk3pB_A

$16,000

If only.... :lol:


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have a few pesky neighbors around?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Quite a few actually. Seeding some hay down in Southern Alberta this year and the gophers are terrible. I have 1000 rounds of .223 handloads that should make a sizeable dent in them.

How's your moisture situation? Ours sucks at both farms.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

We are dry. Had a bit of snow that last couple of days so at least it knocked the dust down. Good news there is no frost in the ground so what ever we get will soak in. The bad news, not really getting any moisture.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Wish i could get this in a 308 but they won't sell my one in Canada.
> 
> http://tracking-point.com/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/nighteagle-web.png?itok=AaGBc4Bg
> $8000
> ...


Wow. That is pricey. Looks sharp.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

They are expensive. Sure would like to try one out though.


----------

